# Questions about Table Saw fence



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

I do understand that this is a router forum but, I couldn't imagine having a router without first using a table saw. Sooo, I'd like to ask opinions or comaparisons of the Delta T-2 fence vs a Biesemeyer universal kit, to install on a Northwoods brand 10" saw, I bought from a coworker. Am I wasting good money on a junk saw or is my thought of having a livable arrangement with this heavy monster not viable?
The original fence is good for a paper weight, maybe and I'm thinking the miter gage has tomato stake potential. (Scratch that, I think I can save the miter gage farly easily.) Biggest problem I've got with this fence is the rear clamp causing the thing to never lockup the same way twice. I'd imagine that most everyone starts with used or less than the BEST tools so what do ya think?, a fence or saw?, and is the Delta fence any better than the one I have now?
Tony


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Tony, I have never seen the Northwoods brand, but I do own a Delta contractors saw with the T2 fence. Before this purchase, I had owned a few Craftsman portable(or portable with leg sets)table saws. With the fences on the Craftsmans I always had to measure front and back of the blade before and after locking because they would move. With the T2 I don't need to measure, but usually still do out of habit, and it locks down square and tight.

I'm sure someone who owns a more expensive system than the T2, may have good reasons why theirs is better. But for me it is such a huge step up from any other I've had, I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

All I can offer is that I have the T-2 fence and it has been wonderful, the best thing about the saw I have is that fence. It's spot on. I am not familiar with that saw, can you post a photo or link?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony

They are both great fences, I would take the Delta T2 over the Biesemeyer BUT it maybe just a bit tricky to get it to fit the saw, on the router table is not a big deal but on the table saw it's the heart of the system, if it's not right you can make tons of fire wood and it can make you stop wood working, it can tick you off real quick when you go to put your project together and the parts don't line up just right and you need to go back and recut all the parts so they do and resize the hole project.

Anyone can make a table saw and get the blade to spin true but the fence is the real key to a fine saw or a junk saw/boat anchor.

I will say some go overboard with a fence but I think you will be happy with the T2.

Good Luck

Bj


----------



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Guys,
I'm hearing from y'al exactly what I was hoping to hear. Over the weekend I finished making a friends 1966 Mustang move out of my garage under it's own power(after 15 years of sitting), so now I have a clue whats gonna happen to the proceeds, from that exchange.

Tony


----------

